# Front Mount Disc Mowers



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

Just wondering if any of you are using a front mount disc mower. I am looking at expanding our haying operation and have been looking for ways to make our cutting more efficient. I have bee thinking about going with a self propelled windrower, but it seems to me that it would be more beneficial to go with a front and rear mower, especially since we already have a rear mounted mower. Just wondering if any of you have used one and if so what you thought about it.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

If you are doing much acreage, self propelled machines are the only way to go. Cutting hay for days on end with a rear mounted machine on a tractor puts some more serious crick in your neck. Additionally, you can go 1-2 miles per hour faster due to superior design, better vision, etc. You will reduce your cuttterbar wear and knife replacement tremendously. We had a 15' sp JD swather - disc type. Very nice machine - cut around 10 acres/hr would work circles around our previous kuhn 12' pull behind. We got where we were using our JD 30+ hours straight at times to get enough hay cut and we added more acreage this year. Needed an additional machine. Started looking at Krone Big M and traded for a used machine. will cut up to 26 acres/hr cuts 30' swath and folds up to 9.5' for transport. A whole lot safer on our back roads.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vermeer came out with a trailing disc mower 15'6".It has 2 seperate bars and folds in the middle and a swing tongue like a mower conditioner.Google Vermeer for more info.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

"Started looking at Krone Big M and traded for a used machine. will cut up to 26 acres/hr cuts 30' swath and folds up to 9.5' for transport. A whole lot safer on our back roads"

Have you looked at the Claas 45' model? Claas Cougar 1400. Try googling it, or you tube.


----------



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

I would love to have enough acreage to justify a self propelled unit, right now I'm just not sure if or when I'll have that much acreage. I have even looked at ways to put together one of my own using either an older combine, or self propelled forage harvester.

Right now I'm just thinking that by using a front mower, I would still be able to use the tractor for other uses.


----------

